# Bee hive handles.....preference?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I am building some supers then realized the "standard" for the deeps and super handles are the sloping grooved in for lack of a better word. This I know can be done with a slanted circular saw. 

However, is there something that works just as well? 1x1 attached to each side? Using a router? Is one better than another?

THANKS!


----------



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

Really just need something to grab ahold of when it weighs 70 lbs and is full of a few thousand stinging insects. I used a chunk of 1.5 x 1.5 on some early homemade boxes. In general it was fine but one split over time and I am always wondering if another handle may break when I am lifting a heavy box


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to just use a 3/4 inch dado cutter and a home made jig to hold the board and cut a slot about 4 inches long so the deepest part was in the center of the board. 
Then one day I was looking at molding cutters in a lumber yard and saw one that I use with a jig (two sizes) to cut handles just like the factory handles. I lay to board on the table saw clamp it then crank the blade up so it starts cutting. I have the number of cranks written down in the shop book so I know how many turns to go. Then unclamp the board and pu**** forward an inch or so.

 Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I've seen guys that have used 1x1's for handles but I'd be worried about what the screw/bolt is doing on the inside of the hive.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They don't use screws so long they stick inside the hive for one thing.
I never liked that set up because when stacking for storage it left a 2 inch gap between every stack wasting space.

 Al


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

i use my table saw with a dado blade . works very good for me. i put marks on my fence to get good uniform lengths on them and make them 1/2" deep. i have used my router but didnt like the results near as well as the table saw


----------

